# remove or not ?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Go over them.

I would not remove them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

really !? wow, thats great. now, what do i go over them with ?


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd glue in rigid foam, and seal any gaps w/ Great Stuff. If you cut the foam to be forced in, you'll be fine. Keep an eye on the floor joists, as you will be reducing any drying to the inside that has been happening. Make sure they are not getting wet (probably won't). Do whatever you can to keep the outside of that area dry. Why are the joists so dark?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Ridged foam board.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

jklingel said:


> I'd glue in rigid foam, and seal any gaps w/ Great Stuff. If you cut the foam to be forced in, you'll be fine. Keep an eye on the floor joists, as you will be reducing any drying to the inside that has been happening. Make sure they are not getting wet (probably won't). Do whatever you can to keep the outside of that area dry. Why are the joists so dark?


+1

Great advice jk!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jklingel said:


> I'd glue in rigid foam, and seal any gaps w/ Great Stuff. If you cut the foam to be forced in, you'll be fine. Keep an eye on the floor joists, as you will be reducing any drying to the inside that has been happening. Make sure they are not getting wet (probably won't). Do whatever you can to keep the outside of that area dry. Why are the joists so dark?


sounds very good to me :thumbup:

now, i have never worked with that foam board. what is a good way to cut it ? i have a stihl chain saw :laughing:

obviously, when checking the joists for moisture, i cannot see behind the foam. if the dry was not happening, would they be wet where i can see them ?

the timbers are dark, but not as dark as they look in the pic. but, the house is old, all the boards in here are dark.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> what is a good way to cut it ? i have a stihl chain saw :laughing: •• That will get dull to fast. Use a hand saw, or score deeply w/ a utility knife and snap it. I never get nice snaps, so if the specs are tight I'd rather saw it. Saw it at your neighbor's, though. His kids can play in all the foam chips lying about.
> 
> ...would they be wet where i can see them ? ••*I would think that if they are wet at the ends, you'll see they are damp against the foam.


see after bullets.


----------

